# Which embryos are more likely to make it to blasts?



## deegirl

Hi

Just a quick question.  Would I be right in thinking that an 8 cell embryo with little or no fragmentation is likely to make it to blast and implant?

Thanks
Dee


----------



## CrystalW

deegirl said:


> Hi
> 
> Just a quick question. Would I be right in thinking that an 8 cell embryo with little or no fragmentation is likely to make it to blast and implant?
> 
> Thanks
> Dee


Hello Dee,

Around 60-80% of such embryos have made blastocysts in most studies. This is why blastocyst culture can be such a good option to choose between a group of embryos as even when they look good on day 3 many of the embryos wont get any further.

Best wishes


----------

